# ladder leveller vs ladder pivot



## sir paintalot

I'm doing a nasty stairwell, spraying popcorn ceilings but I have to physically get up there to mask some wood beams. The walls are all crazy so I can't use planks. What do you think is better ladder leveller or a ladder pivot? is there something you would reccomend?


----------



## timhag

Take them both and use the one that works best. Not all steps are the same size therefore eliminating the pivot in some cases.


----------



## WisePainter

Get 'r Done.


----------



## Workaholic

I have levelers on my 16 and my 24 so that is what i would run with. The pivot tool is a great tool and if you have one bring it with you as well.


----------



## WisePainter

Workaholic said:


> I have levelers on my 16 and my 24 so that is what i would run with. The pivot tool is a great tool and if you have one bring it with you as well.


Just after I bought a leveler kit for my 16' back in 2008, I noticed a deal at SW for a 16' ladder w/leveler pre~installed.

Anyone want to by an unused leg leveler kit?



Do you know what it takes to install one of those kits onto a ladder?!?


----------



## nEighter

THESE are the bees knees! :thumbsup: The best. I like that PIVOT deal (own one) for interior stairways. But for out in the yard and such, /\ those are teh best!!


----------



## sir paintalot

Hahaha, Wisepainter, you're a stud , that picture is awesome...I'm going to buy the pivot tommorrow! Thanks a lot man.


----------



## Workaholic

nEighter said:


> THESE are the bees knees! :thumbsup: The best. I like that PIVOT deal (own one) for interior stairways. But for out in the yard and such, /\ those are teh best!!


Mine are the same except they have a round foot pad.


----------



## sir paintalot

Those look good too, I know I can buy those at ICI for 69 dollars and the pivot is 113 at GP....hmmmmm, I like the pivot I think because i can use it with my step ladder as well as my extension, great pics you guys, awesome!


----------



## NEPS.US

I have 6 pivots and a few Werner's with the levelers built in. The werners are great for exterior work but the pivot is the best tool Ive bought under 100 bucks. Great for stairways. ....Plus it is not a Jack Pauhl approved product ....so you know it must work great for professional.


----------



## NEPS.US




----------



## nEighter

sir paintalot said:


> Those look good too, I know I can buy those at ICI for 69 dollars and the pivot is 113 at GP....hmmmmm, I like the pivot I think because i can use it with my step ladder as well as my extension, great pics you guys, awesome!


the pivot for stairs is hands down the best. Those pivotal pad deals (depending on size of stair) will not extent enough.. FYI. Those are what I originally thought this discussion was about, so I just threw it up  On roofs , those are AWESOME cause the will go both down and sideways and your ladder is solid!

Workaholic.. round pads? You like em round? What is nice about the square ones is that I have had to nail toe boards on roofs. They stay nice and centered with the flat sides


----------



## Workaholic

nEighter said:


> Workaholic.. round pads? You like em round? What is nice about the square ones is that I have had to nail toe boards on roofs. They stay nice and centered with the flat sides


Never had a choice really. The round ones are what has always been with me. They work the same though.
I agree that the pivot is the best for stairs but for exteriors the levelers are a must.


----------



## nEighter

Absolutely!!


----------



## daArch

For me in a stair well, it is not advantageous for the ladder to be touching the wall, that's why a Little Giant is my ladder of choice, and it's leg leveler is the balz.


----------



## WisePainter

*Little Giant Gross Weight:

*4,356 lb. or roughly 50 tons.


----------



## daArch

WisePainter said:


> *Little Giant Gross Weight:
> 
> *4,356 lb. or roughly 50 tons.


yah, there's that too.

Hey, Jesus had his cross to bear, I gots my Li'l Giant


----------



## Last Craftsman

sir paintalot said:


> Hahaha, Wisepainter, you're a stud , that picture is awesome...I'm going to buy the pivot tommorrow! Thanks a lot man.



DON'T DO IT!

Get the Levellers. Get the ones with 18 inches of travel and round pivoting feet. These kind will fit on any stairs and can be bought for $60 dollars a pair.

You will have to install them. Just do it.

Those platforms need to be moved EVERY TIME you move the ladder.

Wouldn't you rather just move the ladder?

Besides, the levellers are also good for all kinds of situations that platform wont cover. Like any area where one leg needs to be only an inch or two higher than the other.

Also dont get any AUTOMATIC LEGS. They ALL suck. Get the ones you adjust yourself.


----------



## Last Craftsman

Workaholic said:


> Never had a choice really. The round ones are what has always been with me. They work the same though.
> I agree that the pivot is the best for stairs but for exteriors the levelers are a must.



Round ones are best. The less footprint the better. They are easier to sneak into shrubs and other foliage without damaging it.


----------



## Last Craftsman

nEighter said:


> the pivot for stairs is hands down the best.



No way. 18 inch ladder levellers are the best. They will fit on any stairs. And once you adjust the differential in height you move the ladder up or down the stairs just like you would on flat ground.

With the platform, you have to move it every time you move the ladder. :no:

No fun. And slow.


----------



## WisePainter

Last Craftsman said:


> No way. 18 inch ladder levellers are the best. They will fit on any stairs. And one you adjust the differential in height you move the ladder up or down the stairs just like you would on flat ground.
> 
> With the platform, you have to move it every time you move the ladder. :no:
> 
> No fun. And slow.


pfft, you probably have 6 PiviT steps in your shop and can't figure out how they work...
Can you use a ladder leveler as a paint can holder up on an 11/12 pitch roof? Can you use that ladder leveler as a walk board bracket attached to the rungs of an extension ladder? Can you use that ladder leveler to reduce gingivitis, and pick the 6 correct lottery numbers in the state lottery?

didn't think so.

The *PiviT*, reduces gingivitis and produces winning lottery numbers.


----------



## nEighter

Last Craftsman said:


> No way. 18 inch ladder levellers are the best. They will fit on any stairs. And once you adjust the differential in height you move the ladder up or down the stairs just like you would on flat ground.
> 
> With the platform, you have to move it every time you move the ladder. :no:
> 
> No fun. And slow.




the square pads sitting on the toe board. 





Those pivot pads are the only thing I would do this with. btw this house's owner has a warm seat in hell waiting for her...


----------



## Wolfgang

I have the levelers on a 16 and two 24's, two pivots, an MT22 and 13. Use them all, though I gotta admit the MT22 is a heavy sunuva gun. They all have their uses. I found out last Saturday that the MT22's foot print was a little too wide to use with the pivot tool, so I guess I'll have to get the leveler kit for that. I got my pivots for [email protected] at my local SW. I dont know if I'd feel real comfortable using them to support a pick board.


----------



## nEighter

yeah wolf, I have one on my 16'er and one on my 24'. I will be expanding them to the other ladders when money permits


----------



## WisePainter

nEighter said:


> btw this house's owner has a warm seat in hell waiting for her...


ugh, that exterior looks like a pita. 
Hope you made some good money on that one.


----------



## nEighter

nope. Was a friends mom and she took me for a large coin. I rebuilt that wall over the garage. Hence my "warm seat in hell" comment


----------



## NEPS.US

Ever hear of a drop cloth?  

Or OSHA ...nice set up


----------



## nEighter

NEPS.US said:


> Ever hear of a drop cloth?
> 
> Or *OSHA* ...nice set up


eh.. NEPS that was right before I sprayed. I had ropes tied off to the ladder both sides up till then, like on the first pic.. but got confident with the setup and all turned out well  With the work that is 

Oh and drops? I try not to spill so I won't need one  Those were scrapper shavings. I blew them away at the end of the night with my compressed air


----------



## Last Craftsman

nEighter said:


> the square pads sitting on the toe board.
> 
> Those pivot pads are the only thing I would do this with. btw this house's owner has a warm seat in hell waiting for her...


Dood. Kudos for posting those pictures. That takes NADS. Git her done. better hope Osha doesn't look at those. Not that I agree with Osha, they mess everything up ESPECIALLY ladder jacks, You cant buy a good set that function properly any more because of Osha.

I might have made those kickers a little longer. You made them EXACTLY the length of the pads. I wouldnt mind a half a foot to spare on either side. And TALL too. 

My suggestion in the future would be to span an aluminum plank across the top pitch to a ladder jack hanging off the ladder near the corner of the house. That would get that entire top truss triangle.

Secure the top of the ladder with two eyelets screwed firmly into a stud or other load bearing beam. For extra safety, lag bolt a heavy duty eyelet into the facia at the peak and hook up a fall arrest harness. Paint the entire upper facia, soffet, and triangular wall with one set, then move the set.

Good post and Kudos for sharing.


----------



## nEighter

Hey thanks Last. Osha really can't do anything I was painting and repairing this on my own.. guess they could print it and use it as toilet paper  LOL 

Besides it not being tied off on this pic, why would this be non-osha compliant? 

Thanks for the suggestion BTW.


----------



## MAK-Deco

don't underestimated the boys at Osha...


----------



## Bender

> why would this be non-osha compliant?


LMAO

Such a sweet boy...


----------



## nEighter

the toe boards were actually two boards, one nailed 1/2" over the the edge so there was a lip. So what you guys are saying is that even tieing it off it would STILL not be compliant? I took a safety class in college and as long as there was support at the base, and it was tied off it was good enough. Or so I thought..


----------



## sir paintalot

Well, I picked up the Pivitt today and it worked like a charm, very stable. I should never have been a painter because i really HATE ladders, and even I felt comfortable using it. Thanks for the info everyone, awesome as usual.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

daArch said:


> that's why a Little Giant is my ladder of choice
> View attachment 2725


I get why you would use a little giant being a paper hanger, but seriously how many times have you almost pinched your finger off, and when I say off I mean cut clean off.


----------



## WisePainter

sir paintalot said:


> Well, I picked up the Pivitt today and it worked like a charm, very stable. I should never have been a painter because i really HATE ladders, and even I felt comfortable using it. Thanks for the info everyone, awesome as usual.


A bit pricey for only one, but it pays for itself quickly enough. 

I really hate ladders too.


----------



## Workaholic

WisePainter said:


> Just after I bought a leveler kit for my 16' back in 2008, I noticed a deal at SW for a 16' ladder w/leveler pre~installed.
> 
> Anyone want to by an unused leg leveler kit?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what it takes to install one of those kits onto a ladder?!?


I missed this before or ignored but...

What type of levelers are they? I may be interested if you still have them. 

As far as what it takes to put them on the ladder each type is different mine require four bolts per leg.


----------



## daArch

You missed it because you weren't BORN when the thread died and was buried


----------



## Workaholic

daArch said:


> You missed it because you weren't BORN when the thread died and was buried


She is a looker.


----------



## daArch

Workaholic said:


> She is a looker.



not sure about her breath though


----------



## South-FL-Painter

where can i buy those old school levelers,with round legs.Cant find them in lowes or home depot just those Sh..ti ones for little giant


----------



## RH

Sharp_Painting said:


> where can i buy those old school levelers,with round legs.Cant find them in lowes or home depot just those Sh..ti ones for little giant


Not sure if these are what you are thinking of.

If so: 
Amazon.com: Ladder Levelers Xtenda-leg: Home Improvement


----------



## 6126

WisePainter said:


> Do you know what it takes to install one of those kits onto a ladder?!?


The self adjusting levelers from Werner? Piece of cake. I have them on most my ladders. My first experience at installing a set went pretty bad. I turned a 28' into a 24'.  Since then, I've installed plenty. I've installed several working for other shops on their ladders and also on my own ladders. I have ran across so many painters complaining about problems installing the auto levelers I actually took step by step pics and was going to make a "how to" video but never finished it.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

researchhound said:


> Not sure if these are what you are thinking of.
> 
> If so:
> Amazon.com: Ladder Levelers Xtenda-leg: Home Improvement


 
this is exactly what i ment haha  thanks


----------



## RH

Sharp_Painting said:


> this is exactly what i ment haha  thanks


Glad to help. 
BTW - Make sure you check that link for other prices for those levelers. Seemed to be quite a difference depending on where you ordered them from. 

Also, maybe your local supplier can get them in for you at a comparable price.
Never hurts to check.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

sure I will,I am gonna orderf few of those sets


----------



## Damon T

My local SW store carries them. Also just the replacement feet.


----------



## TJ Paint

This thread...


----------

